# documents for a UK spouse settlement visa for an American



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

first of all, THANK YOU! to the people who have answered my posts in the past. I have come a long way since since my first post on this forum.
I have since gotten married to my british wife (who is now back in the UK awaiting my arrival). I am an American living in the USA. I have applied online for the settlement visa.
Now I have some questions about the documents they require with my biometric data and mailed application:

1- Tuberculosis Test: This may be a stupid question, but do I need it? I have seen some inconsistent informtation stating that I do need the test. I have also seen a list of countries whose residents need the TB test and the USA is not on that list. I assume I don't need it, but I want to be sure.

2- Evidence of permission to be in the country where I am applying: I am applying from the USA and I have a USA passport. This should satisfy this requirement, right?

3- Evidence of English Language requirement: I speak English (obviously) and am a National of a majority English speaking country. I believe that exempts me from the test. Do I need any further proof? Should I include a copy of my degrees (undergraduate and post-grad) taught in English from USA universities?

4- Copies: this is a direct copy/paste form the supporting documents page from ukvisas: Originals or photocopies?
You must include the original documents and a photocopy of each document you choose to submit. Please ensure that the photocopies are good quality and can be easily read.
Do they really want EVERYTHING twice? 

I think thats all for now. I apologize because I know this information is on the UKvisas website, but it is very inconsistent and scattered (as government stuff usually is). I just want to be sure I have it all down before I lose 13 hundred dollar application fee and the right to live with my wife, who I love like crazy. (Honestly, I am wishing I'd hired a lawyer to get this all together for me)
Another HUGE THANK YOU to whoever takes the time to read this and answer my lengthy questions. You will surely have a place in heaven if I have anything to say about it.

Gratefully Yours, 
Sean Galdo


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> first of all, THANK YOU! to the people who have answered my posts in the past. I have come a long way since since my first post on this forum.
> I have since gotten married to my british wife (who is now back in the UK awaiting my arrival). I am an American living in the USA. I have applied online for the settlement visa.
> Now I have some questions about the documents they require with my biometric data and mailed application:
> 
> 1- Tuberculosis Test: This may be a stupid question, but do I need it? I have seen some inconsistent informtation stating that I do need the test. I have also seen a list of countries whose residents need the TB test and the USA is not on that list. I assume I don't need it, but I want to be sure.


Never heard of that of a US resident.



> 2- Evidence of permission to be in the country where I am applying: I am applying from the USA and I have a USA passport. This should satisfy this requirement, right?


Your US passport will be proof enough.



> 3- Evidence of English Language requirement: I speak English (obviously) and am a National of a majority English speaking country. I believe that exempts me from the test. Do I need any further proof? Should I include a copy of my degrees (undergraduate and post-grad) taught in English from USA universities?


No evidence needed, as you are a national of a majority English-speaking country.



> 4- Copies: this is a direct copy/paste form the supporting documents page from ukvisas: Originals or photocopies?
> You must include the original documents and a photocopy of each document you choose to submit. Please ensure that the photocopies are good quality and can be easily read.
> Do they really want EVERYTHING twice?


If you submit an original, you must enclose a photocopy as well. What they do is keep the copies and send back all the originals after processing your visa. 



> I think thats all for now. I apologize because I know this information is on the UKvisas website, but it is very inconsistent and scattered (as government stuff usually is). I just want to be sure I have it all down before I lose 13 hundred dollar application fee and the right to live with my wife, who I love like crazy. (Honestly, I am wishing I'd hired a lawyer to get this all together for me)
> Another HUGE THANK YOU to whoever takes the time to read this and answer my lengthy questions. You will surely have a place in heaven if I have anything to say about it.


Don't mention it. Pleased to help.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Joppa, you are awesome. 

Another question that occurred to me after I posted:

I need to provide evidence of my flight into the UK. But it also says I should not book a non-refundable ticket until after my visa has been granted... so where does that leave me? Can i just print off the itinerary of a flight that I intend to book? lane:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> Joppa, you are awesome.
> 
> Another question that occurred to me after I posted:
> 
> I need to provide evidence of my flight into the UK. But it also says I should not book a non-refundable ticket until after my visa has been granted... so where does that leave me? Can i just print off the itinerary of a flight that I intend to book? lane:


Yes that will do.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Yes that will do.


forgive my potentially intrusive question, but how do you know all this stuff? 
youre so helpful.
a million thank yous!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> forgive my potentially intrusive question, but how do you know all this stuff?
> youre so helpful.
> a million thank yous!


Just experience - mine and other people's - and reading up the Border Agency website every day (sad I know!)


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

*car loan question*

In my bank statements, it is documented that I have a car loan of about 8,000 dollars. Do you know if this will be a problem?
I do plan on selling the car before I leave. It is worth more than the amount I owe. I can prove this by providing an offer from a company that buys cars here in the US. Will this be okay? I am a bit worried....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> In my bank statements, it is documented that I have a car loan of about 8,000 dollars. Do you know if this will be a problem?
> I do plan on selling the car before I leave. It is worth more than the amount I owe. I can prove this by providing an offer from a company that buys cars here in the US. Will this be okay? I am a bit worried....


I don't think it will be an issue, as you are presumably managing ok with your car loan and not being over-committed (i.e. not having enough left each month to live on). What the Border Agency is interested in is the amount of savings/capital you can bring over to UK to support you initially until you are able to start work.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Joppa said:


> I don't think it will be an issue, as you are presumably managing ok with your car loan and not being over-committed (i.e. not having enough left each month to live on). What the Border Agency is interested in is the amount of savings/capital you can bring over to UK to support you initially until you are able to start work.


oh my gosh thank you for getting back to me! i have been wrestling with this in my head for quite a few days now. losing sleep, even. i know it's not a definitive answer, but it's good to know that it won't be an automatic red flag.
PHEW! now to get an offer on the car to send with my paperwork...

Joppa, I feel like I owe you big-time for all of this info. thank you a million times over.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sgaldo said:


> oh my gosh thank you for getting back to me! i have been wrestling with this in my head for quite a few days now. losing sleep, even. i know it's not a definitive answer, but it's good to know that it won't be an automatic red flag.
> PHEW! now to get an offer on the car to send with my paperwork...
> 
> Joppa, I feel like I owe you big-time for all of this info. thank you a million times over.


The best compliment you can give me is to be settled in UK and be happy!


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Follow up Q*

Excellent question, Sean (and as usual helpful answer Joppa). This is very helpful to me as I just married my Brit, and he is back home also waiting for me as we get all our documents together for the application. I haven’t looked into much about what are required for the biometrics, so this is all good to know.

I have a couple follow up questions about the “copies of everything” requirement/suggestion I keep seeing. One, in the OP’s question, are these copies required for the Visa application (how I understood it) or are they required for the Biometrics appointment – in other words, do I need copies because the biometrics company needs them and will keep them, or can I just bring my Visa application supporting documents folder to show them all of my documents?

As for the originals + copies rule for the actual app, I have been treating it as if I want my original back, I’ll send a copy as well. So I have included a certified copy of the marriage license and birth certificates, and copy of the bio page of my passport. Things like photos, bank statements, employment letters and tax forms I don’t need back because I can always request/print them again if needed. Letters and postcards are copies already (I don’t see a need to send the original hand-written letter). If anyone can advise on this, that would be much appreciated. 

Married and almost there,
Lauren


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Lauren_999 said:


> Excellent question, Sean (and as usual helpful answer Joppa). This is very helpful to me as I just married my Brit, and he is back home also waiting for me as we get all our documents together for the application. I haven’t looked into much about what are required for the biometrics, so this is all good to know.
> 
> I have a couple follow up questions about the “copies of everything” requirement/suggestion I keep seeing. One, in the OP’s question, are these copies required for the Visa application (how I understood it) or are they required for the Biometrics appointment – in other words, do I need copies because the biometrics company needs them and will keep them, or can I just bring my Visa application supporting documents folder to show them all of my documents?
> 
> ...


Hi Lauren... first of all, good luck to you as it seems you and i are in the same boat. i think i am a step or 2 ahead of where you are, so this info might help.
here is my experience:
my biometrics appointment took a whopping 5 minutes. i only had to bring my current passport and the appointment booking confirmation. they did not keep the passport and did not need a copy of it... i think it's just to verify that you are who you say you are when they take your fingerprints.
if you have already submitted your application and gotten your biometrics appointment confirmation, it should say on it that you only need those 2 documents. they don't want/need anything else.
as for submitting all my documents and copies to the british consulate, i just copied EVERYTHING. from my cover letter and application to cards and pictures of my wife and i. it took me 3 hours at fedex office and about 20 bucks worth of copying, but at least i know i was thorough. and i sent it all together. the originals were organized into an accordion-style folder with all the copies in the back pocket in the same order as the originals. for bonus points, i included a cover letter and a guide to the contents behind each tab. and for extra security, i made an extra set of copies of all the documents for myself just in case.
Be sure you read the list they send you in the email when you complete your online application AND the supporting documents guide for a settlement visa (there should be a link to that in the first list) in order to decide what you will send in. neither list is complete (for example, the email list mentions that they need flight info for your intended flight, the supporting docs page doesnt) but together they make a complete list.
also, remember you have 30 days from when you submit your online application to send in your supporting documents. BUT you only have 2 weeks from your biometrics appointment. that almost threw me off the visa track.
finally, if you do your application online, make sure you sign the printed copy you send in! 
i hope this wasnt too much info or more confusing for you. i know this process is an involved one!
i'm on the other side now waiting for a yes or no. fingers are crossed for you and myself.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes! This is of course so helpful, thank you!! You're right, the info is scattered and convoluted and it's frustrating and scary when so much is riding on getting it just right. Thanks for the well wishes and the same to you -- though it sounds like you've got it all organized and don't need luck or wishes 

I have not started the online application process, my husband still needs to send me a few documents and secure a flat for us. So until we have everything in order and ready to mail I don't want to get the deadline clock ticking. Also, if these questions are made clear once you fill out the app, sorry!

So it sounds like all they do at the biometrics office is verify you're you and then take your prints. Is there a charge for this? Or is it included in the application fee?

Also, another quick question, I have been organizing all my documents in a 1/2-inch three ring binder. But I keep seeing that people are using an accordion folder. Again, they might note their preference once you fill out the app (I am having flashbacks to college term papers, and how some instructors were quite picky about what types of folder you submitted in due to their cumbersome nature), but do you recall seeing anything?

I hope these don't seem like silly questions, thanks again for any insight.


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Lauren_999 said:


> Yes! This is of course so helpful, thank you!! You're right, the info is scattered and convoluted and it's frustrating and scary when so much is riding on getting it just right. Thanks for the well wishes and the same to you -- though it sounds like you've got it all organized and don't need luck or wishes
> 
> I have not started the online application process, my husband still needs to send me a few documents and secure a flat for us. So until we have everything in order and ready to mail I don't want to get the deadline clock ticking. Also, if these questions are made clear once you fill out the app, sorry!
> 
> ...


good move not starting the application til you get the docs and flat in order. my wife and i got the docs together after i submitted the application, and although it was doable, it was stressful to say the least. she had to pay for extra fast shipping. 
and not to worry about your questions. the people on this forum seem very helpful, even if your questions are answered elsewhere.
I don't know if your biometrics experience will differ from mine, but the charges were all included in the application fee. the staff was courteous and it moved really quick... i was in and out in less than 10 minutes. i went in the middle of the day on a wednesday, that may have had something to do with the quickness....
as far as the type of binder, the accordion style just seemed to fit the purpose. i didnt see any preference from the consulate or notes in the instructions. but if you have a 3-ring binder and dividers, you should be fine. the only advantage for the accordion that i can think of is it will hold all sizes of documents (passports, cards, photos). also you dont need to punch holes in anything. i dont think all the stuff i included would have fit in the 1/2" binder, either... but i might have overdone it.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> good move not starting the application til you get the docs and flat in order. my wife and i got the docs together after i submitted the application, and although it was doable, it was stressful to say the least. she had to pay for extra fast shipping.
> and not to worry about your questions. the people on this forum seem very helpful, even if your questions are answered elsewhere.
> I don't know if your biometrics experience will differ from mine, but the charges were all included in the application fee. the staff was courteous and it moved really quick... i was in and out in less than 10 minutes. i went in the middle of the day on a wednesday, that may have had something to do with the quickness....
> as far as the type of binder, the accordion style just seemed to fit the purpose. i didnt see any preference from the consulate or notes in the instructions. but if you have a 3-ring binder and dividers, you should be fine. the only advantage for the accordion that i can think of is it will hold all sizes of documents (passports, cards, photos). also you dont need to punch holes in anything. i dont think all the stuff i included would have fit in the 1/2" binder, either... but i might have overdone it.


Awesome, thanks again for the info. And yes, our little 1/2-inch binder is filling up quickly! We're using clear pocket sheets/films to slide each paper/item into. 

As a side note, he brought over some printed docs last time he was here, and we realized UK standard paper size is almost an inch taller than US standard letter, so his sheets all poke out the top of the folder... haha, ah, all the little differences


----------



## louise1987 (May 30, 2011)

sgaldo said:


> Hi Lauren... first of all, good luck to you as it seems you and i are in the same boat. i think i am a step or 2 ahead of where you are, so this info might help.
> here is my experience:
> my biometrics appointment took a whopping 5 minutes. i only had to bring my current passport and the appointment booking confirmation. they did not keep the passport and did not need a copy of it... i think it's just to verify that you are who you say you are when they take your fingerprints.
> if you have already submitted your application and gotten your biometrics appointment confirmation, it should say on it that you only need those 2 documents. they don't want/need anything else.
> ...



I am in the same boat right now, but the information they give you is very contradicting. My husband is applying for the settlement visa to move to the UK with me. I am unclear whether I need to send in a certified copy of my passport and birth certificate, to prove I was born here. Some people say a copy is good enough, but others say it has to be certified. Also you mentioned to not forget to sign the document you send in if completed online?? Don't you just typeyour name on the document online, and then print that one out?? I would be very grateful if you could help! Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

louise1987 said:


> I am in the same boat right now, but the information they give you is very contradicting. My husband is applying for the settlement visa to move to the UK with me. I am unclear whether I need to send in a certified copy of my passport and birth certificate, to prove I was born here. Some people say a copy is good enough, but others say it has to be certified. Also you mentioned to not forget to sign the document you send in if completed online?? Don't you just typeyour name on the document online, and then print that one out?? I would be very grateful if you could help! Thank you


Send just the photocopy of bio pages of your passport (they have online access to your passport details if needed). You send the original birth cerrtificate plus a photocopy. All birth certificates are certified. 
You just send the completed application online, and then print out a hard copy of it and sign it and put it together with your supporting documents. 
If your husband is applying in the US, read carefully the full procedure in
https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=HowDoIApply_PAGE


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

*so helpful*

This thread is so helpful!!
Just a few questions...
1) What is the best website to apply on-line with?
2) Does my husband need to remain in the US while he waits to get the UK Spouse Visa or can we move back to the UK together this August (and await the visa from the UK if it hasn't arrived before we move?)?
3) Do we need to show proof of a rental in the UK when he applies or can we just say we are staying with family upon our arrival?
4) How much is a good amount to show we have in savings when we apply?
CHEERS:clap2:!!!
~Beth


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't answer all your questions but:

2) Hubby has to stay in the US while the spouse visa is being processed. Nothing to stop you moving over and getting yourself set up in the meantime. In fact, it might be a good idea for you to move on ahead so you can prove the extent to which you are "established" and able to provide for your non-UK spouse.

3) As I understand it you need to have a place to live when applying for the spouse visa. If it's with family, that's fine, but they need to show that they have adequate space to house you and I think they need to give you a statement giving information about their home, how much space you will have and what the arrangements are for your living there with them (i.e. will you be paying rent, are they letting you live with them for free, etc.?). 

4) There is no set amount you need to show. But you (as the UK national) do need to be able to show that you have the resources to support your spouse and keep him off public benefits for the first few years he is in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Can't answer all your questions but:
> 
> 2) Hubby has to stay in the US while the spouse visa is being processed. Nothing to stop you moving over and getting yourself set up in the meantime. In fact, it might be a good idea for you to move on ahead so you can prove the extent to which you are "established" and able to provide for your non-UK spouse.
> 
> ...



Yikes!
My mum's place is a small 1 bedroom, but my friend is going to let us stay in her 2 bedroom house for our first month...can it be a friend's home vs a family home:spit:?
How can I show ahead of time that I can support my husband for multiple years without yet having a job set up:ranger:? He will have a US based job that allows him/us to live abroad!
So many questions...sorry:juggle:
~Beth 
PS My daughter wanted to put lots of faces on this messagelane:


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Beth,

I believe there is only one web site to do the online US to UK application through, so there is no better or best, unfortunately. The site is visa4UK :: Welcome

From everything I've read, he should not join you in the UK with the intent to stay permanently until he has the Visa.

You must show proof of accommodations in the UK, whether you're renting your own place or staying with family. If you're renting, you provide the lease agreement and even a letter from the landlord saying he/she knows your husband will be living there as well (assuming your husband's name isn't already on the lease). If you're staying with family, you provide a letter from the home owner saying what your living agreement is, and they will want to know the specifics of how big the place, how many bedrooms, who else is living there, etc.

As for the amount of savings, that is the million dollar question it seems, no pun intended. No one can answer that outright, unfortunately. I've seen recent college grads with little savings talk about providing letters from family saying they will help out with funds, if you're worried it's too little. I also provided plenty of info about my "employability" (university degree, steady work history, letters of rec) and efforts to work with a UK recruitment agency to show I was serious about getting a job right away. 

I know it's a lot of educated guessing and unknown... hope my answers help a little. Good luck!


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you!
I wanted to ask as well if it might be better to just go and my husband can get the automatic 6 month visitor's visa upon arrival in London THEN we rent a place, get jobs (hopefully:tongue1 and we apply for the spouse visa at the point (and pay extra to attempt to get it quickly).
I think I read somewhere that the rules have changed and we can apply from the UK now? Is that true??
Cheers!


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm not sure on the applying from the UK as a US citizen. 

My only concern for that plan would be for him to come to the UK on a visitor's visa/passport, but really has the intention of settling and job hunting. That might seem fraudulent in some way and could cost you the permanent settlement visa. I'm not for sure on that, but for me personally, I wouldn't want to chance it without knowing for sure.


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pecosa said:


> Thank you!
> I wanted to ask as well if it might be better to just go and my husband can get the automatic 6 month visitor's visa upon arrival in London THEN we rent a place, get jobs (hopefully:tongue1 and we apply for the spouse visa at the point (and pay extra to attempt to get it quickly).
> I think I read somewhere that the rules have changed and we can apply from the UK now? Is that true??
> Cheers!


Hi,
As far as I'm aware the rules have not changed. I do keep an eye on the UK border agency regularly for updates as my husband is currently waiting to hear on his application for his spousal visa to come join me.

Your husband can come and stay in the UK on a 6 month visitor visa but he will not be able to work under this visa.

If you want a spousal visa then he has to stay in the US and apply for it. If approved he will then be able to come join you in the UK. 

Sorry there is no work around - I think we all wish it would be easier and cheaper but unfortunately it isn't.

Hope it turns out alright for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Pecosa said:


> Thank you!
> I wanted to ask as well if it might be better to just go and my husband can get the automatic 6 month visitor's visa upon arrival in London THEN we rent a place, get jobs (hopefully:tongue1 and we apply for the spouse visa at the point (and pay extra to attempt to get it quickly).
> I think I read somewhere that the rules have changed and we can apply from the UK now? Is that true??
> Cheers!


*If your husband goes to the UK on a visitor visa he cannot change it while in the UK*. Period. He will have to return to the US to apply for the settlement visa-there is no work around. (ask me how I know) 

Save your money on those hideously expensive airfares-he should apply from the US for the settlement visa first, before he goes to the UK.

I agree with the others that going ahead of him and making the housing, etc, arrangements before hand is the best way to go about this. 

Last and best tip? Use the priority service, or you're looking at a loooooooooong wait for a determination. (ask me how I know)


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Is the 'settlement visa' the same as the 'spouse visa'?!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> Is the 'settlement visa' the same as the 'spouse visa'?!!!


Yes. It's called 'settlement' visa because the intention is for the spouse to settle (live long-term or permanently) in UK. Other settlement visa is for fiancé(e)s, same-sex civil partners and unmarried partners.


----------



## SherriH (Nov 14, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Send just the photocopy of bio pages of your passport (they have online access to your passport details if needed). You send the original birth cerrtificate plus a photocopy. All birth certificates are certified.
> You just send the completed application online, and then print out a hard copy of it and sign it and put it together with your supporting documents.
> If your husband is applying in the US, read carefully the full procedure in **********


I have a question about the birth certificates. When my husband and I filed for the marriage license in the US, the registrar's assistant told him not to add his father's confirmation name, as it wasn't on his orginal birth certificate. But when he got back to the UK to get a copy(he couldn't procure one before we wed), it turns out that his father's confirmation name IS on his birth certificate. The assistant had flustered him so much at this point--she really wasn't very helpful, and even made mistakes on our application!!--that he also forgot his mother's middle name. 

So, with all of that, here is my actual question(*lol*)--do you think it's absolutely necessary for us to get that information changed on the marriage certificate? I'm the one actually applying for the visa, and all of my information on the marriage license is correct. It's going to be a hassle if we do it, will probably take a couple of months since it's already been sent to be registered with the state, but we'd rather dot all of our "I"s at this point and deal with it just in case. 

Even though I'm not looking forward to it....NJ is a pain, I tell ya!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SherriH said:


> I have a question about the birth certificates. When my husband and I filed for the marriage license in the US, the registrar's assistant told him not to add his father's confirmation name, as it wasn't on his orginal birth certificate. But when he got back to the UK to get a copy(he couldn't procure one before we wed), it turns out that his father's confirmation name IS on his birth certificate. The assistant had flustered him so much at this point--she really wasn't very helpful, and even made mistakes on our application!!--that he also forgot his mother's middle name.
> 
> So, with all of that, here is my actual question(*lol*)--do you think it's absolutely necessary for us to get that information changed on the marriage certificate? I'm the one actually applying for the visa, and all of my information on the marriage license is correct. It's going to be a hassle if we do it, will probably take a couple of months since it's already been sent to be registered with the state, but we'd rather dot all of our "I"s at this point and deal with it just in case.
> 
> Even though I'm not looking forward to it....NJ is a pain, I tell ya!


I don't think it's necessary. Missing middle names etc happens all the time. Provided the certificate clearly shows parentage which can be cross-checked with other documents such as marriage certificate, it shouldn't be an issue. If it's to do with name change for the applicant, there is a space on the application form to state it. If there is a clear discrepancy between the two so that there may be doubt over the father's identity, you may need to get it changed. For example, it says 'Charles Smith' on birth certificate but 'John Smith' on marriage certificate. But 'John Charles Smith' and 'John Smith' shouldn't lead to confusion.


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of the info/advice!


----------



## SherriH (Nov 14, 2010)

Joppa said:


> I don't think it's necessary. Missing middle names etc happens all the time. Provided the certificate clearly shows parentage which can be cross-checked with other documents such as marriage certificate, it shouldn't be an issue. If it's to do with name change for the applicant, there is a space on the application form to state it. If there is a clear discrepancy between the two so that there may be doubt over the father's identity, you may need to get it changed. For example, it says 'Charles Smith' on birth certificate but 'John Smith' on marriage certificate. But 'John Charles Smith' and 'John Smith' shouldn't lead to confusion.


Thank you so much for your help. It also turns out that it's US law that the mother's maiden name goes on the marriage license for both parties. In the UK, my husband's birth certificate has his mother's married name. Now I'm sure that my husband and I aren't the only ones who've encountered this....so that shoudn't be a problem on the visa application, yes? 

Actually, I don't think his birth certificate is required....oy, the madness! Thank goodness I'm not applying until September....*beats head on desk*


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

*i got it!*

to anybody reading this thread thinking you're in the same position... there is a light at the end of the tunnel. it took a bit over 4 weeks from when i sent in my documents, but i got the settlement visa!

now i have more questions, but i'll start a new thread.

good luck to anyone else reading this hoping to get into the uk to be with their loved ones!

thanks to everyone who offered advice! (especially joppa)



:clap2:

-galdo


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

a related question please... my finace is living in the UK, I am in the US... but of course I am the one applying for the fiance VISA but much of the paperwork is from/about her. Does this mean she sends her originals to me here in the states, and I forward them with my application?

Also she has an overdraft coverage on her bank account there of 1,000 pounds and is into that around 300... will this be a problem? She has a stable employment position, but is just a tad overextended at this time.


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

Lauren_999 said:


> Awesome, thanks again for the info. And yes, our little 1/2-inch binder is filling up quickly! We're using clear pocket sheets/films to slide each paper/item into.
> 
> As a side note, he brought over some printed docs last time he was here, and we realized UK standard paper size is almost an inch taller than US standard letter, so his sheets all poke out the top of the folder... haha, ah, all the little differences


yes, as a printer i know this difference... we use 8.5 by 11... the UK, and much of the rest of the world, uses an "A4"... a little narrower and longer than the US standard size.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tbonetedh said:


> a related question please... my finace is living in the UK, I am in the US... but of course I am the one applying for the fiance VISA but much of the paperwork is from/about her. Does this mean she sends her originals to me here in the states, and I forward them with my application?
> 
> Also she has an overdraft coverage on her bank account there of 1,000 pounds and is into that around 300... will this be a problem? She has a stable employment position, but is just a tad overextended at this time.


Yes, your fiancée sends all her documents to you with a photocopy (or you can copy yourself) and include them in your dossier to be submitted.

Well, there must be enough money for her to support you until you are married, issued with further leave to remain as husband and allowed to work. If she regularly dips into the red, it can be interpreted as inadequate funds, so you must come up with further funding options, such as savings and help from your future in-laws, e.g. free accommodation or cash grant. All this needs to be documented with a formal offer letter and evidence, such as their mortgage and bank statement.


----------

